# What does your screen name mean?



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine was a case where I tried to come up with something classy but the few I tried got rejected so I just picked something to get in and get started - cuckoo bananas just happened to be the first words that came to mind - probably because it was a novelty saying in my house, anything was 'cuckoo bananas' at that time. Now a few years later I wish I'd sat for 5 minutes more and thought of something better lol.

What's the story of everyone else's? Is it just a case of random words like mine or is there a meaning behind them? Do share


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine is a no brainer really...

I am a 75 year old nurse 

CB - I know what you mean about wishing you put more thought into it. Various versions of the same screen name abound on forums that I am a member of. This time I wanted something different and got as far as trying variations of my name, my star sign, and my kids names that were all rejected. 
Hence my unoriginal name. I like your name. It conjures up an image of someone who is fun and lighthearted.

Sharna


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 11, 2011)

ohhhh well what ya reckon mine is LMAO... I was christened Tracey and Ann is my middle name , but my Grandmother always called me Traceyann and I love it 

And Nurse 75, I thought u were a Nurse but born in 1975 lol


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

Traceyann - sorry, sarcasm. I am a child of the 70's.


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 11, 2011)

lol, ok


----------



## MsSharLee (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine is a variation of my first and middle name thrown together ... Ms. Sharon Lee ... I tried to come up with something catchy to give a name to my business ...


----------



## Lisars (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine is my first name, middle and last initial.


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine means "The Spider" in German.
In addition to all my other crafts, I am a fiber artist and do a lot of spinning.
I especially like spinning very fine laceweight yarns from my angora bunnies and knitting them into lace shawls.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 11, 2011)

I teach soap; thus soapbuddy.


----------



## carebear (Nov 11, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> Mine means "The Spider" in German.
> In addition to all my other crafts, I am a fiber artist and do a lot of spinning.
> I especially like spinning very fine laceweight yarns from my angora bunnies and knitting them into lace shawls.



I have a spinning wheel, but no idea how to use it.  I'm still trying to master the spindle.  With very limited success.


----------



## maya (Nov 11, 2011)

it's my name. i am super unoriginal when it comes to forum names.


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 11, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> dieSpinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As with soap, it takes a bit of practice.
Most spinning teachers I know recommend spending an hour a day with your spindle...no less... and surprisingly, no more... once your hour is done, put it up and do other things.  

I think I am going to need to do a bunch of batches of soap to catch up to the experience gathered in this forum... but I am definitely learning a lot on this adventure.


----------



## carebear (Nov 11, 2011)

nurse_75 said:
			
		

> Mine is a no brainer really...
> 
> I am a 75 year old nurse


Do you have to change your name next year?


----------



## carebear (Nov 11, 2011)

my problem is, with spinning, that I'm rarely at ease for an hour a day.  I'm always on the move - folding laundry, cooking, cleaning, or at my day job, or driving my kids somewhere.  i don't even have time to wait for my daughter while she's at gymnastics or something - it's always gogogo.  but I am determined to find that time.


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

> Do you have to change your name next year?



As with all women of a certain age... I will no longer count my age up in years with birthdays, but will start to go backwards... I am looking forward to being 21 again, and again  

just for a bit of humour... my 15mth old just picked up a dead fly from the carpet and chewed it... he obviously didnt like the taste and handed it to me... mostly masticated but recognisable... oh the joys


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2011)

nurse_75 said:
			
		

> > Do you have to change your name next year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"here mom... I didn't like it, you try it"


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

> "here mom... I didn't like it, you try it"



Absolutely. At least he is learning how to share. In the scheme of things I would rather this than a dessicated gecko or cockroach.


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 11, 2011)

_Hijack_


			
				nurse_75 said:
			
		

> > "here mom... I didn't like it, you try it"
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. At least he is learning how to share. In the scheme of things I would rather this than a dessicated gecko or cockroach.



MMMMMmmmm... Gecko Jerky!

_/Hijack_


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine comes from an old computer game called Gauntlet II that I used to play on my old Nintendo NES in my teens. The game spoke the character's names aloud a lot, e.g. 'Welcome Blue Valkyrie' etc. I used to choose that character because I loved the idea of a valkyrie in Norse mythology - dark female harbingers of death who chose who would die on the battlefield, and then led them to Valhalla. 

I was a bit of a goth as a teenager as you can probably imagine - and maybe still am a bit


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine is a nickname I got when I was very young.  The "big" is because I was the tallest one at school and I think "Moose" came about because it sounds like Bruce.

Bruce


----------



## Chay (Nov 11, 2011)

maya said:
			
		

> it's my name. i am super unoriginal when it comes to forum names.


Don't feel bad, I used my name too.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, bitch doesn't rhyme with Judy, so....

Seriously, my daughter read these series books entitled Judy Moody and my first name is Judy, so there you have it.  

I'm actually very even tempered.  Except when my swirls go awry.   :wink:


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mines real original! Its my school login ID. My three initials and three random numbers LOL


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine is pretty obvious, I just came up with it for the forum.  Although I am not a "gurl" anymore, or don't think I am.  I started counting backwards this year too!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine is pretty simple and self-explanatory. I'm of Irish ancestry, and I'm a lass.    I go by different monikers on a few other forums, but I use IrishLass here, over at the Dish, and at SNL.  


IrishLass


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 12, 2011)

I love dragons and surround myself with them ... and my first name is Karen.


----------



## Chay (Nov 12, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I love dragons and surround myself with them ... and my first name is Karen.


I have a thing for blue dragons, not sure why but I love blue dragons.


----------



## margarita (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have trouble coming up with names too. Margarita is simply a character in one of my favourite books - The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Bergamot, so used the latin name for it, the 2504 is my DOB


----------



## saltydog (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a very physical job and an addiction to hot epsom salt baths. 
My husband always calls me 'saltydog', it's silly but it was the first thing that came to my mind when I registered.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 13, 2011)

Just my name - nothing fancy. 'Laura' is often taken, so I went with adding my last initial too.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 14, 2011)

My name, I use it pretty much on every forum, very rarely is it ever "taken" hehehe.


----------

